# Flower identification



## JimmyA (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## nediver (May 26, 2013)

Boneset


----------



## JimmyA (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you. The bees gather white pollen from this plant.


----------



## beemilk (Sep 12, 2012)

I honestly don't think it's boneset ... at least not the one I know which is the Common Boneset. My reasoning is because the leaves of boneset are sessile, clasping the stem of the plant. The plant in the photo clearly has leaves with petioles. However, I do not consider myself a professional botanist or plant taxonomist and I may not know all the species of boneset.


----------



## nediver (May 26, 2013)

Good eyes. Then it must be white snakeroot.


----------



## JimmyA (Jul 22, 2013)

Appreciate your knowledge!


----------



## rbees (Jun 25, 2012)

nediver said:


> Good eyes. Then it must be white snakeroot.


Indeed it is...


----------

